# DCC Switches..



## Willyrail1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm about to install my track.. Just a few more minor additions to the bench work then on with the track work. (so glad that the boring part is over!) 
I am planning on building a "dogbone" layout with 11 tortoise switches..
I would like to control each switch remotely with my digitrax system (wireless) 
I am not sure what I need to do this with. The switches are the TORTOISE slow - mo switches - I would assume that there has to be an "middle man" between the Digitrax system (throttle) and the switch machines that controls the operation of the switch machine(s) with a push of a button on the throttle. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance!
Will hwell:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What you're talking about are "stationary decoders".Check the Digitrax website,they have whatever you may need.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

you have to have decoder modules for the switches.
http://www.digitrax.com/products/stationary-decoders/ds64/


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Have you purchased your motors yet? If not another solution you might want to check out are Cobalt brand turn-out motors with DCC controllers built in. They function just like a Tortoise but have DCC already built in so no extra hardware or wiring needed. I got mine from Jim's trains. Like you my layout is not complete so I can't give you a long operating history but I have bought several and have no problem getting them to work on with my Digitrax DCC system right out of the box. They can be controlled with a switch/panel configuration (DPDT) and through DCC at the same time.

Just a thought.

Walman


----------



## Willyrail1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Walman said:


> Have you purchased your motors yet? If not another solution you might want to check out are Cobalt brand turn-out motors with DCC controllers built in. They function just like a Tortoise but have DCC already built in so no extra hardware or wiring needed. I got mine from Jim's trains. Like you my layout is not complete so I can't give you a long operating history but I have bought several and have no problem getting them to work on with my Digitrax DCC system right out of the box. They can be controlled with a switch/panel configuration (DPDT) and through DCC at the same time.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Walman


Hi There,
Thank you for your input on my issue.. I am the type that rarely argues with anyone's suggestion. 
I have never heard of the "Cobalt brand" of turn out motors. I will defiantly check these out and decide what my choice will be.. 
It's always good to have a choice with such items in this hobby. Needless to say, I haven't purchased any switch machines as of yet. 
The other issue, I am concerned about is the track signal lamps. (targets).. Just wondering if you know how these work in sequence with the switches? I can't imagine this being a difficult sequence to set up.
Will


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Another way is with the Digitrax SE8C board, you can run 32 signal heads and 8 turnout machines from your throttle per board.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If you are only interested in remote control of your turnouts you can use the DS64. You can view the details at this link.

http://www.digitrax.com/products/stationary-decoders/ds64/


It is pretty easy to install and operate. I had them installed on my layout until I figured that I could integrate the turnout control with the block detection and signal system I was installing.
You can control the turnout with a local push button or using your DT402X for radio or remote control of the turnout with the switch command. Once you get it operating you will be inspired to expand more on the remote control facets of Digitrax.
The DS64 requires a power supply and a loconet connection to your layout. You will find sets of screw connectors on the board which is where you connect your Tortoise machines. The DS64 supplies the power that runs the Tortoise. You can program the DS64 so you can run several of them with unique turnout numbers which is what you select with your DT402X. X is a stand in for the R or the D series of the DT402 throttle.


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry I didn't realize you had asked me a question. The link below is to the DCC Concepts webpage, the maker of the Cobalt turnout motor. They make a version with a DCC decoder built-in which is what I purchased. 

http://www.dccconcepts.com/index_files/Cobalt_turnout_motor.htm

I bought a box of 12 from Jim's Trains via the web. I can control the motor via my throttle or through a DPDT switch. I do not have them all wired up (2-3 weeks away) but when I do I'll put a video up on Youtube and post a link here.

Walman


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Oct 8, 2013)

For whatever it's worth, when building my switching layout I first used DS64's to control the Tortoise machines via the DCC cab. When I rebuilt it, I used toggle switches on a panel instead.

1 - flipping a toggle on a panel takes one operation. Controlling a turnout on a DCC cab takes five or six...
a) - hit the "Accessory/Switch" button - one operation
b) - enter the accessory address - one or two more operations
c) - hit the "Enter" key or equivalent - another operation
d) - enter a key to throw the turnout - yet another operation
e) - hit another key to clear the display and go back to controlling the loco - yet another

2 - a glance at the toggle gives a clear visual indication of turnout position without the need for LED's or switchstands (my layout is built high and simply looking at the turnout is not always an option). Not so with DCC control.

3 - wiring stationary decoders is at least half as much work as wiring toggles. The Tortoise still needs to be wired to the decoder. The live frog still needs to be wired to the Tortoise. The stationary decoder still needs power wires. IMHO, not a lot of wiring effort is saved by using stationary decoders. This is especially true if LED's or signals are wired in as visual indicators of turnout position.

Not trying to convince anyone - just some things I hadn't thought of/thought thru before actually trying DCC to control turnouts.

Myself, I prefer the KISS principle, but that's just me. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually, when installing the DS64 you can include a single momentary push button at the turnout. You push it once to close the turnout and push it again to throw the turnout. You can set it up for either funtion, push button or control with you DTxxxx. When you select it with your DT402, the screen shows what condition the turnout is in, T or C even if your previous action was by pushing the button.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Oct 8, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> When you select it with your DT402, the screen shows what condition the turnout is in, T or C even if your previous action was by pushing the button.


That's true, with the operative words being, "*When you select it*..." - during normal operations (i.e. running the train), no visual indication is given. That's fine if you don't need a visual indication or if you have other means available to determine which way a particular turnout is thrown.


----------

